# 1946 Scwhinn Continental with stainless steel rims ?



## racingjeff (Oct 23, 2011)

Just picked up a 1946 Schwinn Continental, once I had it on my stand realized it has stainless steel rims. I have never heard of or seen this before. There is no question they are the original rims either, the bike is complete and untouched. The rims of course are almost perfect. They are made by welding two rim halves together as you can see the nice weld all the way around.

Anyone have any info on these?

Updated with photos, it did have the original bars and seat, but I took them off to temporary replace them to ride it.


----------



## schwinnderella (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe all the continentals in 47 had stainless rims,not sure about 46 or how you dated it as a 46.How about some pictures.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 26, 2011)

*i have a 1946 new world with stainless s-6 hoops*



racingjeff said:


> Just picked up a 1946 Schwinn Continental, once I had it on my stand realized it has stainless steel rims. I have never heard of or seen this before. There is no question they are the original rims either, the bike is complete and untouched. The rims of course are almost perfect. They are made by welding two rim halves together as you can see the nice weld all the way around.
> 
> Anyone have any info on these?
> 
> Updated with photos, it did have the original bars and seat, but I took them off to temporary replace them to ride it.




I picked up a schwinn new world 26 incher with stainless steel s-6 hoops.  I have a set of aftermarket tires for these wheels if you are interested let me know


----------



## racingjeff (Oct 26, 2011)

*SS rims but not all*

Interesting, I don't think they were standard on these models for every year 46 -53, I have seen a photo of one on Ebay that sold I am not sure how long back, and its rims were rusty, so not SS. No need of tires, I have some, thanks for the offer.


----------

